# Romance is dead



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

DSCF0660 by J E, on Flickr

I cannot imagine "gettin' it on" here...

In case you can't tell what that is up there...



DSCF0659 by J E, on Flickr
...Yup, it's an empty condom box.


F'ing gross.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2013)

Urges just strike, don't judge.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a box though, not just a wrapper - I'd have to think there were more than one in there.  Not sure if that qualifies as an "urge", lol.  Planning may have been involved.

Kids, I'm sure - especially since they chugged a Coke first, instead of cheap beer.


Hey, at least they used protection, right?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2013)

Or, they were cleaning out the pocket lint...  and couldn't find a waste-basket.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 14, 2013)

A question... Where are the used condoms? :raisedbrow: They left everything else behind why take them? Makes me think pgriz might be correct.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

I didn't look for them too hard.  Hopefully they went somewhere else to 'do the deed', lol.  Maybe on a picnic table outside.


----------



## mishele (Apr 14, 2013)

*Romance is dead....blah!!*

Some serious thought went into this evening of passion!! That lad thought enough to wrap his junk up and get his girl a drink  for after she swallowed!! I call that a good man....lol


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 14, 2013)

Sad thing is, it was probably a married 40 something couple with a house full of kids and this was the only place they could find to be "alone"


----------



## mishele (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm starting to recognize that place...lol


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2013)

Netskimmer said:


> Sad thing is, it was probably a married 40 something couple with a house gull of kids and this was the only place they could find to be "alone"



That's why bedroom doors have locks.  The "open door" policy ends at bed-time. Sheeesh. :greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm starting to recognize that place...lol



You dirty, dirty girl.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, most of those kinds of locks can be opened with a hair pin. I was unfortunate enough to figure this out when I was about 5...:shock: ...uke:


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Netskimmer said:


> Unfortunately, most of those kinds of locks can be opened with a hair pin. I was unfortunate enough to figure this out when I was about 5...:shock: ...uke:



So teaching my kids to pick locks before they start kindergarten is probably a bad idea then, right?  





IMG_9329 by J E, on Flickr
They're not actually good at it yet, but it's only a matter of time...  :lmao:


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup, my older brother accidentally locked the bathroom door and shut it from the outside and mom had to use the hair pin to get it open. That was all it took for my little brain to absorb the skill. Where that ability went when I started school, I'll never know.


----------



## Onerider (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2013)

Amateurs.  you need deadbolts.  Unpickable, and you'd need to break down the door.  Not enough mass in a 5-year old body to do that.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 14, 2013)

Try the Throw the bag of jelly beans out into the yard loose.  Keeps them youngin's busy


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG Mish, you shock me.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha - I hate to break it to you, but most deadbolts are insanely easy to pick.  Basically, if it came from Lowe's or Home Depot, it can likely be picked in a matter of seconds.

This is something I know a little bit about, so I'll take a minute or two to enlighten you...  Cheap locks are cheap for a reason.  (Oddly enough, sometimes a lock can be so cheap that it actually makes it harder to pick - but then it also fails when you try to use the key on it, so there...)

If you're actually concerned about pick resistance on your door locks (most people aren't), go to a locksmith and go with their recommendation.  Schlage Everest Primus or similar on the lower end, and Abloy Protec2 on the upper end.  The Abloy truly is as close to unpickable as you're going to get - as in, there are no documented cases of one having been picked.  That level of security isn't cheap though - $200+ for a single cylinder.


----------



## IByte (Apr 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> That's a box though, not just a wrapper - I'd have to think there were more than one in there.  Not sure if that qualifies as an "urge", lol.  Planning may have been involved.
> 
> Kids, I'm sure - especially since they chugged a Coke first, instead of cheap beer.
> 
> Hey, at least they used protection, right?



...and here I thought you were foot tapping under the stall.


----------



## IByte (Apr 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm starting to recognize that place...lol



...you too!! O.-


----------



## mishele (Apr 14, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Amateurs.  you need deadbolts.  Unpickable, and you'd need to break down the door.  Not enough mass in a 5-year old body to do that.


A locked door doesn't help get it done when you have a six year old yelling...mom...mom...mommy, on the other side of the door!!


----------



## mishele (Apr 14, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> OMG Mish, you shock me.


WIN!!


----------



## cenote (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm more concerned why Josh has a camera in a stall


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always have a camera, lol!


----------

